# Need help with unexpected pigeon rescue



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

Long story short, I went to the store yesterday and ended up witnessing a feral pigeon get spooked on a billboard. He went to fly down but ended up hitting some of the metal on his way. When I noticed him not moving much,I approached him as he just sat there. When he did move, he struggled. Something is definitely wrong with his left wing. Anyway, I ended up leaving him there so I could go home and get a box with towels. Needless to say, he spent the night. Now I've made him a nectar of honey, salt and water..but I don't think he's touched it since I put it in the box with him last night. I also don't have a heating pad..and I was wondering if I got some hand warmers if they'd be okay to use. I haven't seen any blood..and his poop looks normal.
After a little research, I'm hesitant to call for any help. I don't want him to be put down. I don't think it's necessary at all and I believe he could make a recovery. I just have no clue what I'm doing. I have also noticed that he has feather lice or something, and was wondering if I should give him a borax bath or buy a spray from a pet store? Unsure of what to do. They're very creepy looking in my opinion and I'm a bit worried about my cats (although the pigeon is in a completely different room with the doors closed..I know better.)
If anyone could help me..that would be lovely. For the passed couple of months my betta fish has been sick and I've been posting back and forth on forums trying to find a way to get him better. Never thought I'd be in the position to be doing the same thing for a pigeon I didn't expect to meet!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Vader, thank you for rescuing the bird! Spray will likely get rid of the lice. Can you post a photo if his wing so people can help? What is he eating? Our beloved Phoebe was a wild pigeon who flew into a fan. She was the love of our lives. You will likely fall in love with pigeons as they are wonderful. Welcome to Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you for responding! I was getting a little worried I posted in the wrong area. Here are a couple of photos after I sprayed him.
I put hand warmers under a towel that I have in a box for him..but he doesn't seem to want to stay. He keeps fly/jumping out awkwardly of it. I think he's really afraid. He has let me touch and hold him..but only for so long as I realized when getting the spray on him. I gave him water and I bought "All Living Things" dove and quail blend. I had a hard time confirming whether or not it was right for his diet but I read it'd be okay. It has wheat, milo, oat Croats, cracked corn, Canadian field peas, canary grass seed, popcorn and safflower. I also mixed in 'gravel and grit' by Hartz. He tried to eat some of it but it didn't seem to be fitting in his mouth. I haven't been around birds in a very long time so I'm unsure if that's normal. 
All and all..I'm afraid he may not be warm enough or eating/drinking. Im unsure of how to get him comfortable. I was looking for maybe a cage to get him but I'm afraid of keeping him against his will. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If he is sick you arent keeping him against his will but instead saving his life, hopefully. If he doesnt seem to be eating or drinking, you can gently force feed defrosted frozen peas. He is really a cutie.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he hit the metal when he came down, then the wing may have already been injured. If he had been grabbed by a predator and gotten away, then he could need antibiotics. Can you post more pictures showing how he is holding the wings? One may be broken, or just a bit injured. If broken then it needs setting. It may not heal well enough to release him.

Please don't mix that grit in with his food. Grit should be in a separate dish that he can take when needed. And the grit you have there won't do any good anyway, as it is too small. So just don't use it. He will need eventually a pigeon grit which is larger then that.
Also giving a cup of lukewarm water with a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar would be better. He is of course scared, as he is wild and is now hurt and in a box with what he perceives as a predator, caring for him. He probably thinks you are going to eat him.
If he doesn't start eating soon, then giving the peas would be a good idea. You buy frozen peas and defrost and warm some under warm running water. Warm but not hot.
This is how you would feed them.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I have gotten him to drink some warm water with the salt and honey, it was almost like he was chugging it. He ate a little as well..but I couldn't really tell how much because some of what he picked up popped away when he tried to snap down on it. I did take away the food because of the grit and I'll be giving him peas in a little bit.
Right now I have him in my back room with the door shut so my cats can't get in. It's pretty cold back there even though I have the heat on. I can't get him to stay wrapped up in a towel..he even tried to 'fly' away from me but he was brought down pretty quick by the wing I believe. He's very wobbly and I think he hasn't been sleeping? When I check, he's walking around. He looks cold, and he keeps pooping all over the carpet which is expected..I hope I can clean it up easily. I don't have a cage for him and like I said, he won't stay in the box. And it's rather difficult to get a good photo of his wing..he keeps turning and turning and won't stay still. I'll have to wait for my boyfriend to get home to help me get better pictures.
I feel like I'm in way over my head. I don't think I can afford a cage for him, ones that seem big enough are expensive to me right now (my betta has been sick for two months and all of my extra cash has been spent on him) and I don't have the biggest car so I don't know how I'd move him with me when I have to move. Is there a cheaper alternative I could go out and get as soon as possible? Just so I could stop him from pooping on the floor and keep him in one spot? 
I think he possibly may have been sick before he even hurt his wing. I have no idea how to get ahold of anti-biotic for him. 
I don't know if it helps but my location is in north-west Pennsylvania.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A laundry basket turned upside down would confine him, or a travel kennel for a cat or small dog. How big is the box?
Can you check way down deep in his throat with a flashlight? See if there is anything cheesy looking down there? What do the droppings look like? Pictures? He really needs to be kept warm. Do you have a heating pad?
Doesn't seem to be holding the wing too low. Why do you think his wing is hurt?Don't you have any seed with grit mixed into it? He is better off eating on his own if he will.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I have seed but the grit I bought doesn't seem to be the right kind. I've already tried giving him peas but he can't pick them up. I might have to hand feed him. The box is about as big as one of those white circular laundry baskets..probably bigger but with the towels in there it's about as big. 
I think his wing is damaged because it's not symmetrical with the other, it doesn't really seem like he can fly at all. Should I try releasing him tomorrow?
I don't have a heating pad, his feet feel normal temperature but I'm no expert. I will be back with pictures.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I couldn't get a photo of inside his mouth. I couldn't even open it wide enough to see for myself. But there's some of his poop and him. He was flapping his wings fine..maybe he is okay and I'm just nuts. He has a wobble to him though. Would it be best to release him?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty bird. You can get bird seed at feed stores fairly cheaply. You may be able to find a used cheap cage of some kind on craigslist. Even a dog crate would work. A heating pad wouldhelp as Jay3 suggested...you may be able to get a used one on craigslist for not much. Thank you for helping him. He doesnt look too injured or sick so hopefully will keep improving. . Thank you for saving his life.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you have seed then why are you not giving him the seed? He isn't going to eat the peas on his own. If doing the peas, you would have to hand feed. But better if he will eat the seed.
No, you can't release him. He will die out there.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm going to do the laundry basket thing and put towels down in a way he can snuggle in them. I do not know if he will because he seems on guard and still very afraid of me. I don't have a heating pad. I am giving him seed, I was just worried that he wasn't actually able to eat it. I'm not sure what else to do besides confine him under the basket and put the seed in with him and the sugar, salt water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What kind of seed is it?


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I said above "All Living Things" dove and quail blend. It has wheat, milo, oat Croats, cracked corn, Canadian field peas, canary grass seed, popcorn and safflower.
If I can get some kind of cage to put him in for a little while, how long until I would know for sure when he would be okay to be released? Like I said, not only can I not afford a big Bird Cage, I wouldn't be able to move it if I could. And I don't want to keep him trapped for the rest of his life. I read on this forum that I could possibly make him hate me for it and hold him from a mate. I don't want to do any of that..I just want to help him to get better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he is obviously either ill or injured. If you release him, he won't make it. Until he is well again and can eat on his own and fly well, then he isn't ready. Maybe you can find a rescue place or rehabber around that would take him. 
Do you have a cat carrier, or anything like that? How he feels about being there isn't important right now. Neither is a mate if he has one. Putting him out will kill him, so that's all that matters right now. May call some vets and they may know where there is a bird rehabber that will take a pigeon. Where are you located?


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

Believe me, I truly wouldn't have felt good about releasing him tonight even if you had told me to..I'd have been too worried he wasn't okay enough yet. He's still with me and he will be until I can fix him up. 
I'm located in North western Pennsylvania, Erie area.
I found an electric blanket that I have on the floor with a towel on top. I put him on top with seed and water, then I put the laundry basket over.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The blanket should only be set on LOW. Can you try to find a rehabber in the area that could maybe take him. Maybe google them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

http://bird.rescueshelter.com/Pennsylvania
There are bird rescue groups in PA but dont know if they treat pigeons. Please never give a pigeon up to anyone unless you are sure they rescue pigeons...tell them he is your pet. Many especially in PA see pigeons as expendable. We rescued our first pigeon, a critically injured feral, because our local wildlife rescue merely euthanizes pigeons. She recovered and was our beloved pet for eight great years. I hope the bird does well and that you fall in love with him. He is a cutie. How is he doing today, with warmth and seed? Thanks again for taking the time to help him.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

He seems to be doing well, the seed is spread a bit so I'm assuming that he's eating it. I'm not sure if he's resting at all though. How can I make him less afraid of me and where he is? I've held his water and let him drink, pet him..but I don't think he's gonna let his guard down, lol. 
I will look more in to the bird rehab after work..but I am very wary of giving him up because of all I've read and what you said.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some places if they are still there.



Dr LaToya Latney
Penn Veterinary Medicine
3900 Delancy Street
Philadelphia, Pa
215-746-VETS
Office visit and check up about, $100.
Penn Veterinary Medicine has walk-in emergency receiving too, for anyone in the area who has a companion animal crisis that cannot wait for an appointment.

Centre Wildlife Care
148 Custred Lane, Port Matilda, PA 16870-8000
(814) 692-0004‎
wildaboutanimals.net

Skye’s Spirit Wildlife Rehabilitation Center
889 Farron Surrena Rd
Harrisville, PA 16038
814-786-96A7
Monetary donations greatly needed and appreciated

Animal rescue League of Western PA
Wildlife center
6000 Verona Road
Verona, PA 15147
412-793-6900


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you! I know the first one is definitely completely across the state but I will check out the others.
I also found that a coworker of mine knows someone that will take him and she said that he will be okay even if he wobbles. But this is still up in the air.
Right now I'm extremely sick and I've been just checking on the bird. I feel guilty. How can I bond with him?
He's been eating I'm certain but I'm not sure about drinking. Seems there is water missing but I can't be sure. Everytime I give him fresh water I try to hold the bowl..he'll take a sip or two but becomes reluctant or paranoid of me after.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

The bird will bond with you oncehe is feeling better and feels safe. Hope both of you are feeling better soon! Glad he has a potential home.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I go in the back room and spend some time with him but other than that he is rather isolated back there. I read that it's not good for them to be alone a lot. So I feel bad and I worry it is harming him somehow. I still haven't been able to get a proper cage and I won't be able to get him the right grit until Monday. I noticed he was kind of barfing up some of the seed and I figure this is because he doesn't have grit. Would the hartz be thst bad to use until I get the proper grit?


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I couldn't edit my post but I also wanted to say thank you to everyone for all of your help


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry if I'm bumping this thread up but I am still needing some advice. Like..is he okay being alone most of the day? At night I keep him under the laundry basket and during the day I keep the window open and I let him roam around the back room. Which he doesn't do much of..just picks a spot and stands there. I can't let him roam around the rest of the house because of the cats. I've sat in there with him and tried setting him on my lap but he will usually just jump right off and go across the room from me.
I also think he's getting thinner. I've watched him eat the seed. Maybe it's just because I'm getting used to seeing him? Anyway I'm severely worried for his lonliness and I need to know what else I could do for him. Still waiting on my friend to get back home from out of town to see if she's going to take him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would not leave the window open if he seems thin as he could take off while sick.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

There's a screen in the window. Is there anythING else I can do for him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he isn't eating enough, which he may not be, you will need to hand feed him the defrosted and warmed peas. I have already explained how to do that. Just go back and read the post. You are not planning on keeping him anyway, so no reason to try and bond with him. If you hold the feed or water for him and he drinks, don't pet him. Just let him drink. Most pigeons don't like to be petted, and you must remember that this is a wild bird who views you as a predator, so he is afraid of you. Being alone is fine for now. It would be different if you were keeping him, and he was alone all the time for months and years. The Hartz grit won't be good for him as it is too small. Needs a larger grit. That isn't making him vomit. He could be sick. Canker will make them vomit, as will other illnesses that he can be treated for.


----------



## Vader (Mar 21, 2017)

I very well may have to keep him if my friend does not come through. I get very attached to all animals and not only am I worried sick about my dying betta fish but I am going nuts over this pigeon. I do not have access to antibiotics, i have been sick myself since the day after I created this thread..I have no idea where I'm going to get the medicine to get him better? Throw up = the same as the regurgitated seeds, correct? I wasn't able to open his mouth the last time I tried..I was afraid of hurting him or pressing too tight on him. I will have to try the shirt sleeve thing. The medicine and his overall lonliness is what I'm worried about.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A mirror does wonders for a lonely pigeon. You can put one down against the wall and a brick or something for him to perch on in front of the mirror. I guess he will be spending a lot of time there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you buy online? Because pigeon supplies do sell them. I would be more worried about his vomiting and not eating enough which indicates that he is sick, than his being lonely. 
Opening his beak is easy if you hold him on your lap and against your stomach. You can get a good hold on him that way. He won't break, don't worry. You need to be able to do these things to treat him if he needs it. Also, you should feed him peas if he isn't eating. You need to be sure he is getting enough food into him. If not he will go down and get weaker. He is fine alone right now.

Have you sprayed or dusted him for the bugs? Can you get the frozen peas? It has been over a week now, and he won't last if not getting enough food.


----------

